# Be Quiet System Power B9 600 Watt für 1080 ti?



## Lichtbringer1 (24. Februar 2018)

*Be Quiet System Power B9 600 Watt für 1080 ti?*

Guten Abend.

Mir fällt immer öfter auf das Gamestar in ihren angeblichen high end PCs System Power Netzteile einbaut. Müssten diese nicht direkt beim ersten Spielestart abrauchen?
Also ein pure Power L10 könnte man ja mal als Mindeststandard setzen...Eher ein Straight Power e11.

ONE GameStar-PC Ultimate Ryzen 4K - Gaming-PC mit GeForce GTX 1080 Ti unter 2000€ - GameStar

Warum dürfen die so etwas mit dem Schriftzug hochwertig und günstig verkaufen?
Sparen am Netzteil sagt eine Menge über die Ggehirnleistung aus...


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Be Quiet System Power B9 600 Watt für 1080 ti?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Müssten diese nicht direkt beim ersten Spielestart abrauchen?


Nein.
Du kannst auch E10 in nen Bugatti reinschütten und er fährt trotzdem. Nur ists halt nicht besonders toll das zu tun. 

Es gibt auch weitaus schlechtere Netzteile mit denen so ein System gar nicht laufen würde. Im Vergleich wäre das dann eher Altöl in den Tank tun.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Warum dürfen die so etwas mit dem Schriftzug hochwertig und günstig verkaufen?


Weil "hochwertig" und "günstig" keine messbaren Attribute sind und, da man daher faktisch nicht das Gegenteil beweisen kann, der Schreiberling auf der sicheren Seite ist.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Be Quiet System Power B9 600 Watt für 1080 ti?*

Also ist das legal solche Netzteile zu verbauen? Im Forum wird von so etwas immer abgeraten. Ich würde ja eine Warnung dranschreiben....nicht Primestable und nicht 3d Mark stable...

Mein pure Power l8 kam eher nicht so gut mit der 1080 und dem 4790k zurecht. Bei einer 1080 ti und einem r7 dürfte das für das System Power noch schlechter aussehen, oder nicht?


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Be Quiet System Power B9 600 Watt für 1080 ti?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Also ist das legal solche Netzteile zu verbauen?


Natürlich 


Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Im Forum wird von so etwas immer abgeraten.


Ja, zurecht. Nur weils legal ist musses ja nicht gut sein.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Be Quiet System Power B9 600 Watt für 1080 ti?*

Hm. Gamestar ist seit Jahren nicht mehr seriös. Wer so etwas verbaut....Allerdings glaube ich auch nicht das ein System Power Netzteil Prime 95 oder Time Spy verkraftet ohne das der Rechner abschmiert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Be Quiet System Power B9 600 Watt für 1080 ti?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Allerdings glaube ich auch nicht das ein System Power Netzteil Prime 95 oder Time Spy verkraftet ohne das der Rechner abschmiert.


Natürlich tut es das.

Bei dem Ding sind vielleicht dann Spannungsstabilität nicht so toll, die Restwelligkeit höher, die Effizienz kleiner und vieles mehr - aber alle diese Dinge sind bei der baureihe immer noch innerhalb der ATX-Norm.
All das ist etwas stressiger für die Hardware, die Stabilität und das OC-Vermögen sind ggf. leicht eingeschränkt und vielleicht ist auch das Ausfallrisiko über jahrelangen betrieb höher als wenn man jetzt ein DarkPower verwendet aber nochmal: Das Netzteil hier ist kein Billig-Chinaböller mit Beton-PFC. Natürlich ists sehr günstig (und auch für meine Begriffe nicht geeignet für eine 1080Ti), aber noch immer ausreichend.

Ich gebe dir auch Recht dass es verwerflich ist sowas dann als besonders hochwertig anzupreisen, denn das ist es sicherlich nicht. Aber das sind nunmal die Stellen wo die Gewinnspanne erhöht wird bei Komplettsystemen. Dass die GameStar von Inhalten/Aufmachung/Zielgruppe/... eher Richtung Computerbild geht als Richtung PCGH oder vergleichbare ist auch kein großes Geheimnis schätze ich.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Be Quiet System Power B9 600 Watt für 1080 ti?*

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass auch der Fertiger der PCs, also One.de, im Hintergrund da rein pfuscht. Allerdings ist die GS-Hardware-Abteilung, in meinen Augen, auch nicht die beste.
Aber in Richtung Computer Bild geht die Gamestar, zumindest Print, nicht wirklich. Online ist sie sehr schwankend. Man merkt, wenn ein Artikel von der Redaktion oder von einem der freien News-Redakteuren geschrieben wurde.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Be Quiet System Power B9 600 Watt für 1080 ti?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Mir fällt immer öfter auf das Gamestar in ihren angeblichen high end PCs System Power Netzteile einbaut. Müssten diese nicht direkt beim ersten Spielestart abrauchen?



Nö, wieso sollte der Rechner abrauchen?
Die Stecker könnten warm werden, denn die PCIe Strippe ist offensichtlich nur mit einem Strang angeschlossen.
Da müsste man mal schauen, wie das Teil verdrahtet ist. Das weiß ich leider nicht, da BeQuiet da keine Daten rausrückt.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Also ein pure Power L10 könnte man ja mal als Mindeststandard setzen...Eher ein Straight Power e11.



Ja, könnte man, aber muss man das bei einem OEM Rechner? 
Der versucht dort zu sparen, wo es nicht auffällt. In diesem Fall eben beim Netzteil, denn das liefert ja keinen einzigen Frame im Game, daher baust du das ein, was so eben gerade noch geht.
Beim Case wurde natürlich auch gespart. Den ollen Corsair Schinken kannst du gleich in die Mülltonne werfen. Hauptsache billig eben.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> ONE GameStar-PC Ultimate Ryzen 4K - Gaming-PC mit GeForce GTX 1080 Ti unter 2000€ - GameStar
> 
> Warum dürfen die so etwas mit dem Schriftzug hochwertig und günstig verkaufen?
> Sparen am Netzteil sagt eine Menge über die Ggehirnleistung aus...



Na ja, das mit dem Hochwertig und günstig ist ja nur Marketing. Da kannst du letztendlich hinschreiben, was du willst.
Flacherdler denken ja auch, dass die Erde flach ist, weil das Wasser am Strand flach ist. Weiter als bis zum Horizont können sie eben nicht denken -- herrlicher Kalauer. 
Das System Power erfüllt eben seinen Zweck. Dass das Netzteil nicht besonders gut ist, ist ja nichts Neues. Aber es reicht eben aus und wenns nach 3 Jahren hoch geht oder so, macht es ja nichts. Dann kaufst du dir halt ein neues.
Mich würde ja eher interessieren, was denn ein Ryzen Pro 7 1700X ist?
Ist das die professionelle Version eines Ryzen 7 1700X?
Ist der irgendwie schneller? Oder sparsamer? Oder sieht geiler aus?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Be Quiet System Power B9 600 Watt für 1080 ti?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Also ist das legal solche Netzteile zu verbauen?


Es ist ein gutes Netzteil mit allen Schutzschaltungen. Wenn man ein paar Verbraucher an 5V hat, dazu reichen 2-3 Festplatten, ist man vom crossload weit entfernt.
Die Spannungsstabilität ist unter realistischer Belastung zum Teil merklich besser als im so hoch gehyptem L10. Natürlich läuft der Rechner und natürlich wird es
keine Probleme geben. Man sollte es eher tauschen als ein DPP, es wird etwas lauter, aber immer viel leiser als jede luftgekühlte GTX 1080TI. Und ja, hier im Forum
verbreitet eine kleine Clique massive Panik. Mein S7-450W hat viele tausend Stunden in quasi Crossload Betrieb mit einer sooo phösen Maxwell Karte  hinter sich. 
_"Die Spannungsspitzen zerlegen das Netzteil "_. Und, was ging kaputt? Für die Belastung hätte ein normaler Spieler mit seinen 2h am Tag  über 10 Jahre gebraucht.
Kompakte 500-W-Netzteile im Test: Aerocool, be quiet!, Chieftec und Xilence fur unter 50 Euro (Seite 5) - ComputerBase
Pure Power 10 CM und BQ im Test: Mittelklasse-Referenz von be quiet! und EVGA (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Be Quiet System Power B9 600 Watt für 1080 ti?*

Du kommst mit einem Review eines System Power 8 und vergleichst das mit einem System Power B9?
Vergleichst du auch Bananen mit Orangen?
Wieso wohl gibt es kein Review vom System Power B9?
Weils Grotte ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Be Quiet System Power B9 600 Watt für 1080 ti?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kommst mit einem Review eines System Power 8 und vergleichst das mit einem System Power B9?
> Vergleichst du auch Bananen mit Orangen?
> Wieso wohl gibt es kein Review vom System Power B9?
> Weils Grotte ist.


Das System Power 9/B9 ist ähnlich Cougar LX/Cooler Master Master Watt.
Also durchaus halbwegs brauchbar...

Dass es keine Reviews gibt, mag daran liegen, dass man das Sampling deutlich zurückgefahren haben könnte, weil man festgestellt hat, dass es sich kaum lohnt, aufgrund von Schnorrern...
Und natürlich dass sich das an System Integratoren richtet.

Lustiges Detail am Rande:
Die Specs sind die gleichen wie beim Vorgänger 

Aber das 9 mitm 8 zu vergleichen ist einfach Hanebüchen. Warum macht man solch einen Unsinn?!



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> ONE


Mehr muss man nicht sagen...

Das ist nicht gerade 'ne Bude, die durch gute Netzteile aufgefallen ist...


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Be Quiet System Power B9 600 Watt für 1080 ti?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das System Power 9/B9 ist ähnlich Cougar LX/Cooler Master Master Watt.
> Also durchaus halbwegs brauchbar...



Hattest du mal eins in der Hand gehabt?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Be Quiet System Power B9 600 Watt für 1080 ti?*

Und jetzt auf einmal soll das doch funktionieren?
Ich nehme mal an dass bei einer Umfrage alle gegen ein System Power oder ein älteres Pure Power wären. Sonst macht das ja überhaupt keinen Sinn sich ein 90€ Netzteil zu kaufen. Das alte l8 630 Watt war ja auch Bronze zertifiziert und hat keine 5 Minuten Prime95 überlebt.
Und die 8 Stunden Belastungstest glaube ich der Gamestar auch nicht....8 Stunden Prime 95 29.4 oder Lin x schafft das System niemals.

(Ich bin gegen billig Netzteile und würde so etwas niemals empfehlen, kann allerdings auch verstehen  warum manche Menschen so etwas kaufen)

Mein Nachbar hat mal dem Gamestar xl pc gekauft. Satte 500 Aufpreis gegenüber einem Selbstbau pc und da war nur ein 4 Kerner ohne Threads drin. Und die 8 GB RAM bekommt er mittlerweile in jedem Game voll. Aber bei seinen Low Settings und dem 144hz TN Panel, welches einfach nur Farbschlieren zeigt, merkt er das nicht....


Ich glaube ich kaufe mir mal das System Power 9 und setzte das in meinen Rechner. Das l8 hat ein halbes Jahr überlebt bis der Rechner nach 2 Minuten Prime abgestürzt ist und die Graka keine 2100 MHz mehr geschafft hat, aufgrund des Netzteils. Ich würde dem System Power 9 vielleicht einen Monat zutrauen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Be Quiet System Power B9 600 Watt für 1080 ti?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kommst mit einem Review eines System Power 8 und vergleichst das mit einem System Power B9?.


Mist, ein B9 kein B8, mein Fehler....
Hatte ich überlesen, die alten Augen und so

Aber das B8 ist wirklich nicht so schlecht wie sein Ruf



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Das Netzteil würde niemand empfehlen. Genauso wie alle gegen das l8 waren..


Auch das ist Humbug gewesen, das L8-630W war für den Preis völlig ok, Natürlich gibt es bessere Netzteile, aber sie sind teurer


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Be Quiet System Power B9 600 Watt für 1080 ti?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hattest du mal eins in der Hand gehabt?


nein, aber Bilder von einem gesehen.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Das Netzteil würde niemand empfehlen. Genauso wie alle gegen das l8 waren.
> Und jetzt auf einmal soll das doch funktionieren?


Die L8 waren gruppenreguliert.
Das System Power 9 regelt jede der 3 hauptspannungen unabhängig voneinander (naja, OK, aus der +12V Leitung).

Ganz andere Baustelle. 
Und dass die L8 so gebasht wurden, lag schlicht daran, dass sie die +5V und +12V Spannung abhängig voneinander geregelt haben.


----------



## TheBroTM (25. November 2018)

*AW: Be Quiet System Power B9 600 Watt für 1080 ti?*

entgegen der ganzen meinungen hier, dass die system power dinger schlecht wären, geb ich mal ein erfahrungsbericht an. Ich betreibe seit Oktober 2014 ein System Power 7 400W. Dran hingen bis Januar 2018 ein i5 2500k auf 4.6ghz allcore bei glaube 1,36v auf einem p67 von asus mit 4x4gb DDr3 ram und zunächst mit einer gtx 660 ti und kurz darauf mit einer msi GTX970 gaming 4g die lieft mit ~1500mhz core und +450mhz vram und +87mv core voltage seit januar 2018 wurde das board durch ein z370 mit nem i5 8600k ausgetauscht dieser läuft noch auf stock nur das multicoreenhancement an is also 1core turbo auf alle 6. Und bis heute läuft das netzteil noch. Wurde vor kurzem durch ein system power b9 600w ausgetauscht da ich plane eine 1070 oder 1070 ti reinzumachen. meine alte gtx 970 kann zeit dem wechsel etwas weniger als 1600mhz core vertragen. Der Rechner läuft im schnitt 8h am tag davon 2-4h unter hoher auslastung. Daher muss ich sagen system power ist kein schlechtes netzteil für leute die nur das haben wollen was sie wirklich brauchen.Wer kein OC betreiben will kann die system power dinger getrost nehmen. OC potential ist bei den netzteilen nicht das beste jedoch hat mich besonders das s7 positiv überrascht was den i5 2500k anging. Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass das netzteil das lange überleben würde, da man in der kombination leicht 400w überschreiten kann (auch wenn das system power 7 450w peak schafft sollte man sich nicht darauf verlassen da mehr luft nach oben sich natürlich positiv auf die lebensdauer auswirkt.)


----------

